# Nice Doggey...



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Before everyone gets all hot and bothered I'll tell you that this is in Wisconsin. It's just before the peak of the rut there and everyone is studying their food plats very carefully, looking for that 30-point buck. Imagine the collective unhappiness when this shows up on the trailcam!

In Wisconsin, this is very funny. Here, I can't imagine the gnashing of teeth and rending of garments which would occurr!

If you are wondering, the trail cam shows deer returning in 10 hours. This is an eternity by Wisconsin standards, because at this time of year deer could be in that field around the clock.

Enjoy the pic. 
http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l185/Hofbergerj/?action=view&current=wolf.jpg


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Good pic.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wolves give me the creeps!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't you mean "Turdy Point Buck"?

Fishrmn


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool picture!


----------

